# Lust4Lawn 2022 Front/Side 100% Bluebank (Reno'd Fall 2020)



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Last fall the grass was looking great but I did have a significant Poa Triv issue. I sprayed glyphosate on ~100 square feet in the fall and reevaluated this Spring to find more Poa Triv. I ended up applying glyphosate to an additional ~100 square feet but and fell like I at least have a good chance at beating this thing over the years.

Soil Test from this spring shows continued potassium deficit despite monthly applications of SOP. I spoke to the agronomist at Waypoint and he said to continue applications and leave clippings if possible so that is the plan. I started at thread to discuss this here: Low Potassium Continues with SOP


*2022 Applications:*
03/21 0-0-7 with Dimension (Split App)
04/20 .25 N/1K via AMS (Granular)
05/03 Tenacity @ 2oz/A and .6oz/K of Imidacloprid
05/03 2lbs/K of SOP (1 lb of K)
05/12 .25 N/1K via AMS (Granular)
05/18 .22 N/1K via AMS, 1oz/K Propiconazole, .37oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in 10 minutes per zone.
05/26 0.25 oz/K Citric Acid, 1 oz/K FeATURE
06/03 2lbs/K of SOP (1 lb of K)
06/11 Spot sprayed Nutsege with SpeedZone @ 1.4oz/K, Tenacity @ 2oz/A with NIS
06/14 1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2% TM 4.5 Watered in immediately
06/16 0.1 lb of N via AMS, .25 oz Citric Acid, 1 oz/K Feature, .4 oz/K T-Nex
06/28 Sulfentrazone blanket @ 4oz/A, Bifen 1oz/A, Imidacloprid .5 oz/K
06/30 1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2% TM 4.5 and .77oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in
07/08 .07 N/1K via Urea Spray (2 gallons of .1 lb/gal) Skipped curb strip
07/18 1 oz/K Propiconazole
08/02 1.5 oz/K Propiconazole, .37oz/K Azoxystrobin watered in 10 minutes
08/18 1.5 oz/K Propiconazole
09/01 .25 N/1K via AMS
09/10 .5 N/1K via AMS granular, .37oz/K Azoxystrobin and 6g/K Prodiamine on established areas. Seed down on triv kill areas with Azoxy spray.
09/28 More seed on Triv area
10/13 .4 N/1K via AMS granular
11/02 .5 N/1K via AMS granular


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I still have a nuked area in my front from my war on Poa Triv. Due to foot surgery I was unable to seed in the Spring so it looks like I'll have to ride it out.

Other than that the grass is looking great. I recently raised HOC to 2" for convenience.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It will be a lot of work, but you could use a Pro Plugger to fill in a lot of the dead spot. You might be amazed at how much the kbg will spread to fill in.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> It will be a lot of work, but you could use a Pro Plugger to fill in a lot of the dead spot. You might be amazed at how much the kbg will spread to fill in.


The thought crossed my mind but I am so afraid to spread the Poa Triv seeds to other areas of the yard that I would have to discard the soil. Bringing in outside soil is how I got into this mess to begin with so I am leaning away from that.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a lot of work, but you could use a Pro Plugger to fill in a lot of the dead spot. You might be amazed at how much the kbg will spread to fill in.
> ...


Would you consider flipping the bad plugs upside down, when placing them back in the lawn? It might be crappy, clay soil on the bottom, but Poa T seeds or other weeds may not be that deep to resurface in the good lawn area, when turned upside down.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Chris LI said:
> ...


I had not really considered this. My soil is pretty decent but sandy as I get lower but this might be an option. Thanks for seeing this in a different light.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm ~28 days past my last propiconazole application (1oz/K) and last night I sprayed 1.75oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2% TM 4.5 as I don't want the regulation of the propiconazole has I move to T-Nex.

Soon I plan to spray .3oz/K of T-Nex with citric acid, FeATURE and some N likely from SOP. Anybody have experience with T-Nex at 2" HOC?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Soon I plan to spray .3oz/K of T-Nex with citric acid, FeATURE and some N likely from SOP. Anybody have experience with T-Nex at 2" HOC?


I just started using PGR, and had to go with Anuew, instead of T-Nex. However, I plan on keeping my backyard at 2" (front currently at ~2-5/8"). It won't be an exact comparison due to different PGR, but it's at a higher HOC than the 'reel low' guys.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Mowed at 2 inches and sprayed T-Nex tonight at .4 oz/K. I combined .1 lb of AMS, .25 oz/K of Citric Acid and 1 oz/K of FeATURE and plan to water a bit in the morning just to wash the AMS off of the leaves.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Just picked up some supplies:

100 lbs of SOP for the season (each 50 lb bag was $29.50)
50 lbs of AMS $23.38


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

This area did well with the PGR dose at .4 oz/K for the initial dose with 2" HOC, but in the future I will do a lower dose for the initial application.

2 weeks ago I spot sprayed some obvious nutsedge with assume Tenacity at 2oz/A and Speedzone which is looking crispy.

Now with the KBG nicely regulated and the nutsedge not being vulnerable to T-Nex, I have quite a few other areas with sporadic nutsedge. Tonight I blanket sprayed the entire front lawn with sulfentrazone at 4 oz/K. I also mixed in Bifen IT and imidacloprid. I'm following @Mightyquinn's multiple application of imidacloprid as I have struggled with grubs as recently as last summer.

I'm due for my next app of Cleary's and will try to apply tomorrow or the following evening. I'm applying at max homeowner rate of 1.75 oz/K which is much lower than the golf course concentrations. I'm debating bumping it up.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I haven't mowed in a week plus while under regulation from T-Nex. 




Here is the nutsedge popping up through grass under T-Nex.


Nice example of the Bluebank KBG trying to fill in the areas that were killed with glyphosate due to Poa Trivialis


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

From my experience, BlueBank is ferocious at spreading into areas that are thin/bare.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> From my experience, BlueBank is ferocious at spreading into areas that are thin/bare.


Yes, I would agree. Compared to my Mazama backyard it is significantly more aggressive. The Bluebank wants to find it's way into the flower beds and take over the sidewalks. Not that the Mazama doesn't spread, but I don't think I would classify it as aggressive.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Irrigation has been running very heavily in New Jersey with essentially no rain for a month. With my sandy soil I have to water every other day but the B-Hyve system manager that.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The Triv area that I nuked has nice new Bluebank growth on it and is filling in nicely. Nitrogen blitz is in motion and responding well. Bluebank is more drought sensitive and has a long delay to come out of dormancy both in the spring and drought. It does recover but it's not a quick rebound.


----------

